# How to shade in photoshop?



## Kyoujin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ugh, so I've been trying to teach myself how to shade in Photoshop Elements, but I haven't really developed a style I like. Any suggestions or tutorials? ;[ Thanks!


----------



## sixesandsevens (Jan 27, 2008)

you could do a search on deviant art and you'd come up with oodles.

personally, I just throw down a  midtone, a highlight and a shadow then I use a brush with like a 20% opacity and go nuts, whilst sampling color all the time; adding super lights and super darks later.


----------



## DarkMeW (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4831

Is a thread created by Arshes Nei which lists several tutorials and tutorial sites. There should be one if not several in the list that can help you.


----------



## sakket (Jan 31, 2008)

i have a secret love for the burn and dodge tools myself


----------

